# Moving a small number of sheep...?



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Well it looks like I mite be getting some sheep a year sooner then planed {  }. I just talked to a lady with some Navajo-Churro ewes about 30 minutes from us. We don't have a lot of cash set aside for this yet so while she has 7 or 8 full bloods, I think I'll only get 2 or 3. When we got out goats a few months back it was a longer trip, so we went ahead and just took the car, putting a tarp down and a bord up so they could not get up frount. I'd be okay doing this with lambs, but I'm not so sure about full grown horned sheep. You can see pics of the goats on my blog http://theramblingcowgirl.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/got-goats-in-a-car/  it went really well. 

My parents have a stock rack, and his dad has a truck we could use. But my fiance does not like to ask his family for anything like that. My dad should be getting his small pickup running with in a month or so, and I know we could use it from time to time, and my fiance handles that better for some reason. But that mite not be soon enough to get these sheep.

How would/do you move a small lot of sheep. It will be a 30-40 minute drive?

ETA: a working link


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

If you don't put the link in  urls then I can see it.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

How is that done? http://theramblingcowgirl.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/got-goats-in-a-car/ 

ETA: never mind lol, I got it right now


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 4, 2012)

I transported my full curl ram and 2 ewes in my station wagon once. Put down a tarp and tied all 3 to the backseat, as soon as the vehicle started to move they all laid down and stayed put. I was very worried about my windows, but he was very calm and careful not to touch anything with his horns. He actually sat the drive with his chin on the backrest staring out the windshield.

That was an unnerving 8 hr drive tho.....

The key with sheep in the car is to leave immediately after they are loaded, otherwise they work themself up. Once the vehicle is moving they gotta concentrate on balance, no time to freak.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 4, 2012)

Some folks construct a quick containment pen from cut up cattle panels and zip ties.  I've even built truck racks from cattle panels.  Here's something I never knew...an old sheep farmer told me that sheep don't like to see where they are going and ride more calmly if the rack sides are solid.  So I made my sides with plywood after that and only used the cattle panel sections on the end caps.  

I don't know if your car is a station wagon or just a car, so this is a hard one to figure.  If a station wagon, you could construct said pen and just place them there for containment purposes.  If it is just a car, I wouldn't suggest placing full grown sheep with horns in the back seat unless you don't care about your headliner.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a car. We'd like to get a station wagon at some point, but that doesn't matter now. lol. He really does not care about how thet inside looks. The lady only has ewes left, so thats less horn to worry about, they have em but not near as big.

We can take the seat pad off so they could site even lower. We'd talked about that _after_ we got our goats home. We would put a bord down, and prop the on end with wood chunks so it would be flat. Love the stock panel idea.

I'm not even sure if we will be able to get them. We didn't know there was anyone close, and were planing a long road trip for lamb next year. So this also wasn't in the budget


----------

